# Are you a pothole dodger?



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Just thinking about when the snow melts and the roads are full of potholes do you swerve round them or just take the hit. Me personally, i dodge everyone i see because if i hit one driving a my BMW with runflats it almost smashes your spine:doublesho. Well what about you?


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

I try to dodge them like the plague, my poor cav can't take them very well


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

defo a dodger, looks like im poo faced sometimes, im all over the shop.

but my suspension isnt exactly soft and i like my wheels round.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I dodge everything, potholes, man hole covers, the lot. Both of my cars are lowered and have pretty hard suspension, the Renault's exhaust is about two inches from the road, haha.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

My own car: Dodge everything.
Company car: Just chap on over everything.


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

i dodge everything 
I should get the sticker saying "i'm not drunk i'm avoiding potholes"


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea avoid like the plague, Vectra springs are not known for the durability at the best of times.


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

i dodge everything- dont like the feeling of 'ouch my poor wheel' lol


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Never mind potholes i dodge gravel. lol


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I dodge the lot, coilovers and big wheels don't mix well with potholes, or manholes.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Deffo a dodger.
Well the council are not going to cough up are they?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dodger here! Not because the Polo cant handle them but I want to get the practice in before the Mini is back on the road. Almost solid suspension will no agree with potholes haha!


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

On a -80mm drop, I have to avoid everything!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IM-NOT-DRUNK-...cycle_Parts&hash=item1c11397a15#ht_1928wt_698


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I avoid them to an extent, If it means going into another lane with a car approaching, I take the hit as they probably have a bit of ring twitter seeing me swerving all over the road :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i try and avoid everything :lol:

potholes, sunken drain cover, sewer covers etc


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Yup & got my PHD cert' too :lol:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I drive the same route to work all the time and memorise all the spots I see a pothole or those areas that have had them before. The tricky bit is trying to remember where they are when the road is wet and your driving at night as one puddle looks much like any other until you've gone over a hole.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I try to avoid all of them!

I've occasionally when being followed by a police car thought I might get pulled up! I think the good ones can see what you're doing!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Avoid anything that makes my car bump. Thanks to the ice we had last year the plastics in my car are now nice and ratterly :wall:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Amen to dodging - I avoid puddles if possible....depends if there's traffic coming the opposite way :thumb:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Always try to miss them but these days they are all over the road


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Dodger. I even try dodge the cats eyes when I am over taking someone!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

VinnyTGM said:


> I dodge the lot, coilovers and big wheels don't mix well with potholes, or manholes.


Likewise, I always cringe when I miss one though.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Having driven my Lupo for two years, which was very low on Coilovers with fairly low profile tyres it comes naturally to avoid every bump, drip, pot hole and drain cover! hahaha


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

yep dodge everything:thumb:


----------



## Scouse (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep! I do the dodging of pot-holes too. My Cossie is running on AVO coil-overs and it's like being hit in the back with a sledgehammer!!! 





Scouse.


----------



## Discreet (Sep 3, 2010)

Yep I am one as well ( Pot hole dodger )

I sometimes think I should go and buy a 4x4 as the roads in yorkshire are rubbish 

*Discreet *


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

sanchez89 said:


> defo a dodger, looks like im poo faced sometimes, im all over the shop.
> 
> but my suspension isnt exactly soft and i like my wheels round.


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

chopperreid said:


> Dodger. I even try dodge the cats eyes when I am over taking someone!


Haha, I try that it's mostly when going on and off the slip road though


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I try & dodge them, otherwise just f*cks the tracking & suspension.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Thought i wouldnt be the only one:thumb:


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I am definately a dodger. I probably never drive in a straight line except on the motorway!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Dodge them if safe to...burst a tyres a few years ago on a deadly one I couldn't avoid :wall:


----------



## Mintyfresh (Dec 3, 2010)

Mark up another for the dodgers.
I'm the same as some others on here with 18 inch alloys and sports suspension and if I do hit a pothole my teeth know all about it when my fillings fall out!
On a serious note tho - I personally find it really annoying that we all pay our road tax, council tax, etc and the roads never seem to get better? I know the infrastructure as a whole needs massive improvement but its getting to the silly stage now and will only get worse once this icy blast finally thaws.
Not going to change any time soon though, so will need to continue swerving around!

On that thought-has anyone ever been pulled by the police for their 'evasive maneuvers' thinking they were a drink driver, boy racer, etc?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

So, you all either don't drive at night, or you're one of these terrifying creatures
to be behind coz of concentrating so hard on what's in your dipped-beam. So 
much so that you forget that the dip-switch is there for a purpose...
that is, other than for dipped beam, permanently! - hmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Tend to try and dodge everything, but the roads around Glasgow are so badly screwed that it's almost impossible to do safely


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

We're riddled with potholes around here. Last year after the snow, one appeared on the road to work, about 3 feet wide and easily 6 inches deep. Would've took a wheel clean off. And it wasn't filled for at least a month. 

Just down the road there's a bend where I have to slow down to around 7mph because there's so many potholes on it, and completely unavoidable. And that's after they filled them in!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

In the Jeep I don't care...

XKR with 20" wheels, lowered suspension and poly bushes I am avoiding as much as it's safe to...

Sometimes it's just pointless though.... :devil:


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Another dodger here. Ruined 2 alloys and 3 tyres from the roads over the last year or two. To be honest though that could be said for most of Ireland. Roads are cack


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I avoid everything, potholes, manholes, puddles, even speed humps if I know of an alternative route.

On roads I use everyday I know in advance where the imperfections in the road are and I avoid them on autopilot.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I once had a Polo so low that cat's eyes actually scraped the underside of my car!!!! 

So since having my ridiculously low dubs I have got into the habit of avoiding everything on the road, potholes, manhole covers, repaired bits of road etc etc . . .


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dodge everything and report any potholes I find, I tend to find I learn a road and automatically avoid the potholes on them.


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Dodge when reasonably possible. I'll be savage if I get damaged wheels because of the state of the roads


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> I tend to find I learn a road and automatically avoid the potholes on them.


I do this too. Sometimes I find myself taking a strange line through a bend and thinking "why did I do that", then realising there is a pothole that I am instinctively avoiding, because in the back of my mind I know it's there.


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Defiantly a dodger after i had a chunk taken out of my tyre earlier this year!


----------



## Scouse (Jul 29, 2010)

I drive to work on the same route (about 30 mile round trip) everyday and know exactly where all the potholes are, so my driving doesn't look to bad at times!! 



Scouse.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

With my 19" wheels I have a man who walks in front with a red flag


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avoidance as best you can or as slow as possible if avoidance is out but if you are swerving all over the road avoiding a mine field of them the Police will stop you.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Im a proper dodger...!!

Lowered suspension and alloys made of chocolate with a propensity to buckle if you look at them a bit too hard means im taking noooo risks!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes dodge everything I can, potholes, manhole covers, rubbish like cans aswel lol. (if a kid runs infront of me though thats a different story :devil: ) Lowered with coil-overs and soft as butter Ford alloys don't really like a bumpy road lol. The gf saw the "I'm not drunk..." sticker the other day and said she's gettng me that lol.

Disclaimer: I know some people will not find that aiming for kids comment funny, but its a joke and I haven't hit one really lol


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Dodge everything. Struggle to dodge insects in summer somehow though................


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> My own car: Dodge everything.
> Company car: Just chap on over everything.


I do the same due to lowered chav mobile for own car and not too bothered about works car as long as its safe and legal.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

My 3 series convertible is on 19 inch rims and run flats. Damn right I avoid (or try to) every pothole!

My 3 series workhorse is on 18 inch MV's with low profiles so I try and avoid the bigger deeper potholes when driving.

My wife's zaffie is on study 16 inch alloys and 'normal' tyres. I try and avoid potholes when driving this too!

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

I avoid all of them

although one night i was coming home ( about 11:30pm ish) the road i was on is completely nakered (well was.. its now been resurfaced)...

avoiding them as you do.. next thing i know the police pull me over... not for speeding or anything like that... but because they considered my pot hole dodge as dangerous driving.

they had a go at me for 10 mins.. i just sat their quietly and was polite and then they let me go.... 

..thing is.. 11:30pm .. noone was about, i wasnt speeding, i was just avoiding put holes... i wasnt impressed.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Lowered with coil-overs and soft as butter Ford alloys don't really like a bumpy road lol.


You're not wrong with the Ford wheels!
I flat-spotted 2 on my old Sport KA hitting a hole on the M25 
It looked like a trench that wasn't filled properly after works.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I try and avoid every pothole of possible, though with the recent cold weather the road are rapidly deteriorating and is becoming very difficult to safely avoid one pothole without ending up down another larger one!.

Richard


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

im the king of pothole dodging lol no i try to miss them at all costs


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodge: My Brabus Monoblock IV's are made of (expensive) bacofoil! As for speed bumps I have to traverse the entire road and pick my ferry trips to Mull at low tide so the ramp is flatter lol


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The roads are a complete disgrace at the moment. While I don't drive a Bentley, it still really irritates me when I hit these bomb holes almost everywhere I drive.

My car absorbs the bumps well, but how much damage (long term) do they cause? Why should I pay £150.00 a year road tax plus ludicrous fuel prices to drive on roads equal to Baghdad?


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

the roads over here are really bad i dodge all the time as car lowerd over wheel front and back plus low profile tyres


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Defo a dodger when I can safely but sadly it can almost double the length of a normal journey there are so many out there!


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Worse when you dodge them for so long then they eventually get stealth repaired and you dodge something that isn't there now.

Had a suit pull up beside me after stopping for petrol after driving along the M8 a few weeks back, so MASSIVE craters on there. Heard the moon are suing them for copyright. Anyway he pulls up in his company BMW with his plastic wife and says 'your weaving about is distracting' and I replied if you weren't so bloody close you would actually see the road and know what I was driving round. I watched in the mirror as he drove down some huge holes - if he hadn't bought his wife her foster **** she would have had some serious bruising. Then heard a ssssssssssss'ing sound and looked down at his front wheel which was showing serious battle scars - and as his jaw dropped said thats what I was avoiding. Haha quite a large cut in the sidewall.

Doing the repairs at night obviously has advantages not causing as much disruption to traffic, but it's when they put the not-quite-enough tar next to the hole you know it's either time to use torches or at least sunglasses so they don't blind themselves looking into the halogens and can't see for the rest of the night.

I gave up reporting potholes to council, did it for a couple of weeks years ago and got either automated or no replies back and nothing was ever done. If you can prove they knew about it you can have a good chance of a claim but it's proving they knew. Too busy organising pointless events.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am also a dodger, i have had to have 2 wheels welded this year on my Megane 225


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

i avoid these like aids..

my wheels are worth more than the car.. if i caught one i would go scatty lol


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a dodger as much as i can! Must put the 'I'm not drunk just avoiding potholes' sticker back on the car!


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> I gave up reporting potholes to council, did it for a couple of weeks years ago and got either automated or no replies back and nothing was ever done. If you can prove they knew about it you can have a good chance of a claim but it's proving they knew. Too busy organising pointless events.


The automated response I get includes a date and reference number, which would be handy when making a claim against the council for any damage.


----------

